# Working Swype



## bkinnd (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else has tried the newest Swype apk, but it seems to finally fit the screen in landscape and portrait mode. I've never been able to get Swype to scale correctly on my Touchpad before this version so when I first opened it up I was pleasantly surprised to see it fit perfectly. Hopefully this isn't old news and someone will find this helpful....








Edit: Just tried the official version and no go. Also the theme in pic is not mine and there are a bunch of others avilable, pm me for the link


----------



## Heruka (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, could you tell me the DPI you're at?
Also, could you tell me if you're using the Honeycomb version or the Gingerbread version?

Lastly, (huge favour!) could you upload the APK somewhere and PM the link? I can't seem to be able to get it.

Thanks!


----------



## obihuang (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't know whether to resurrect this old topic or to make a new one but just a heads up for all other Swype lovers out there:

The newest Beta version @ beta.swype.com is fully functional on the Touchpad (with resizeable keyboard and all). Hands down the best keyboard I've used (and it's free!)


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

And with the Mic working, the voice to text is pretty amazing too.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone have problems downloading it off Swypes site?
I've been trying all day, and no avail.
Also, told them to send it to my email(s) that are registered with them, and they haven't.
Anyone post the APK for it?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Anyone have problems downloading it off Swypes site?
> I've been trying all day, and no avail.
> Also, told them to send it to my email(s) that are registered with them, and they haven't.
> Anyone post the APK for it?


You need to download the installer and open it to get the actual keyboard app.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I use Slideit, on my Touchpad, and it works great

Anyone else tried it?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nicotob (Jun 20, 2012)

obihuang said:


> Didn't know whether to resurrect this old topic or to make a new one but just a heads up for all other Swype lovers out there:
> 
> The newest Beta version @ beta.swype.com is fully functional on the Touchpad (with resizeable keyboard and all). Hands down the best keyboard I've used (and it's free!)


I have tried in the past to use the Swype installer on my Touchpad running CM9 without success. I received a message indicating the swype installer was not compatible on the device. Has this now changed? Can you simply download the latest Swype installer and Swype beta without difficulty on the touchpad, or are there additional steps you took that you did not mention above?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

nicotob said:


> I have tried in the past to use the Swype installer on my Touchpad running CM9 without success. I received a message indicating the swype installer was not compatible on the device. Has this now changed? Can you simply download the latest Swype installer and Swype beta without difficulty on the touchpad, or are there additional steps you took that you did not mention above?


Worked for me today without a hitch. Easy peazy.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Swype is better than SlideIT in my opinion. Got it to work, and all is good. My phone (seemed to be the problem) was acting up, saying bad network while trying to download. Got home, turned on wifi, and it worked flawlessly. I've had swype on the touchpad, but wasn't a real download, sideloaded apk, but now is up, running, and has update(s) feature, which is excellent.


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Swype is better than SlideIT in my opinion. Got it to work, and all is good. My phone (seemed to be the problem) was acting up, saying bad network while trying to download. Got home, turned on wifi, and it worked flawlessly. I've had swype on the touchpad, but wasn't a real download, sideloaded apk, but now is up, running, and has update(s) feature, which is excellent.


+1


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heat up, latest beta working great!


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow this beta is very nice, I strongly encourage anyone who wants something a little more intuitive to try this out. The speech recognition seems to work better than the stock google engine, more on par with Siri and other industry solutions.


----------

